# Spielvorstellung Etasund



## Phaesty (18. Sep 2013)

Hallo liebe Java Gemeinde, ich entwickle schon eine ganze weile an einem Java 2D RPG namens Etasund 
und wollte doch mal gerne eure Meinung und Verbesserungsvorschläge einholen.

Voll Funktionstüchtiges Inventar, Crafting und seit kurzem auch den Bau eingeführt. Für mehr Infos und Updates verweise ich gerne auf meinen Blog auf 

phaesty.de

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## mcShredder (19. Sep 2013)

Hallo,

ich bekomme beim Klick auf "Spiel starten" folgende Exception (es ist allerdings auch eine Auflösung voreingestellt, die mein Rechner nicht unterstützt) :


```
Thu Sep 19 18:50:30 CEST 2013 INFO:Slick Build #237
Sep 19, 2013 6:50:30 PM Settings.Settings$2 actionPerformed
SEVERE: null
org.newdawn.slick.SlickException: Failed to find value mode: 1920x1080 fs=true
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.setDisplayMode(AppGameContainer.ja
va:146)
        at game.Game.<init>(Game.java:129)
        at Settings.Settings$2.actionPerformed(Settings.java:194)
        at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:20
18)
        at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.jav
a:2341)
        at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel
.java:402)
        at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:259
)
        at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonL
istener.java:252)
        at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6505)
        at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3321)
        at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6270)
        at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2229)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4861)
        at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2287)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4687)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4832
)
        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4492)

        at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4422)
        at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2273)
        at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2719)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4687)
        at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:729)
        at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(EventQueue.java:103)
        at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:688)
        at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:686)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDo
main.java:76)
        at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDo
main.java:87)
        at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:702)
        at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:700)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDo
main.java:76)
        at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:699)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThre
ad.java:242)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.
java:161)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThre
ad.java:150)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:146)

        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:138)

        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:91)
```


----------



## mcShredder (19. Sep 2013)

Stelle ich eine Auflösung ein, die unterstützt wird, startet das Spiel. Mein erster Post ist ein Hinweis, dass sowas besser abgefangen werden soll bzw. nur die unterstützten Auflösungen aufgelistet werden sollten.


----------



## Phaesty (19. Sep 2013)

Ja das ist mir bekannt aber ich habe vor ein neues Startmenü zu basteln bzw. das ins Spiel zu verlagern. Daher ist das für mich noch nicht so wichtig  Aber trotzdem vielen dank


----------



## BuddaKaeks (29. Sep 2013)

Ganz nettes Spiel, aber zwei Anmerkungen hätte ich

a) wenn man das Inventar aufruft, und mit der Maus über einen Gegenstand fährt, z.B. das Messer, werden einem die spezifischen Informationen nur angezeigt, wenn die Maus sich an einer bestimmten Position befindet, nicht wenn sie irgendwo über dem Symbol ist

und b) im Inventar, wenn man z.B. gerade Craftet, und dann mit der Maus über daas ZerstörenSymbol fährt, kann man den Hinweistext nicht lesen, da er vom Craftingmenü überdeckt wird


----------



## Phaesty (29. Sep 2013)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung,

Also ich hatte es mit Absicht so integriert das man eine kurze zeit mit der Maus über dem Gegenstand sein muss um eine Info angezeigt zu bekommen oder meinst du das anders ?

Ich arbeite derzeit an dem nächsten Update und Inhalt ist es auch das alle Hinweistexte im Vordergrund angezeigt aber ich danke dir denn das Inventar hätte ich fast vergessen anzupassen


----------



## BuddaKaeks (30. Sep 2013)

Ich meine, dass man Pixegenau irgendeinen Punkt treffen muss, damit der Text angezeigt wird


----------



## Phaesty (30. Sep 2013)

Also ich habe es jetzt mehr mals und auch an 3 PC's getestet und konnte diesen Fehler nicht entdecken.

Hier auch ein Beispiel Bild

Ich habe gestern ein Update veröffentlicht. Könntest du evt. wenn du Zeit hast testen ob der Fehler bei dir noch besteht ?


----------



## BuddaKaeks (5. Okt 2013)

Also, erst einmal, in deinem neuen Update tritt der Fehler nicht mehr auf.

2. Cool, ich werde in deinem Blog erwähnt 
3. Das Einstellungsfenster am anfang ist doch ein JFrame? Mach doch bitte frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null), um das Fenster in der Mitte des Bildschirms zu platzieren


----------



## MrClave (6. Okt 2013)

Sieht ganz nett aus dein Spiel.

Hatte keine Lust nach bereits genannten Punkten zu suchen, daher sag' ich einfach direkt was mir aufgefallen ist.

Was ich auf anhieb gesehen habe ist:

Ingame Schriften unleserlich (Müsste deutlich angepasst werden)
Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit extrem niedrig (Hat mich schon nach 5 Sek. gestört)
Lebens/Stamina/wasauchimmer Anzeige (Was ist was? Beschriften und vergößern)
Inventar nicht benutzerfreundlich (Was ist was? (Generell) Hilfe Sektion?)
Startmenü startet oben links
Einführungs Tutorial ingame (Steuerung, Ziele, Crafting, etc)

Zu deinem Manager:

Layout ziemlich durcheinander
Sprachen vermischt (Neu, Laden, Del, Clear, etc)


----------



## Phaesty (6. Okt 2013)

Vielen dank für die guten Anregungen.


An MrClave

1. Schriftart habe ich ausgetauscht lag mir auch schon im Auge das es öfters nicht lesbar oder nur sehr schwer lesbar war.
2. Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit habe ich auch erhöht da ich immer im Debug Modus war hatte ich das nie mitbekommen und durch einen Bug wurde der Wert immer wieder auf 1 gesetzt was das Spürbare Tempo war.
3. Die Anzeigen habe ich vergrößert und auch Beschriftet was mir nun auch viel besser gefällt.
4. Eine Hilfe Sektion wird erst Später eingebaut bzw. werde ich vieles sehr ausführlich im Wiki erläutern was ich aber erst ab einen bestimmten Stand eröffne.
5. Das Startmenü startet nun nicht mehr Oben Links, das war das schnellste was ich übernehmen konnte.
6. Wie auch 4. da sich vieles noch ändern kann und noch nichts 100% ausgereift ist lohnt es sich meiner Meinung noch nicht etwas derartiges einzubauen. Wie z.B. beim Crafting könnte sich die Mechanik noch gänzlich ändern.

Bild

Bild​

Zu Meinem Manager 

In den Letzten Tagen habe ich alles auf eine Sprache geändert und auch ein wenig umstrukturiert.
Es wird auch nicht mehr jede Option angezeigt.

Bild​


----------



## Phaesty (13. Okt 2013)

Update 0.23 wurde eben fertig wer Lust und Laune hat darf gerne reinschauen.

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß beim testen und probieren. 

Zum Blog


----------



## BuddaKaeks (15. Okt 2013)

Was mir nun auffällt:

1. Das Wort "German" wurde beim Startbildsvchirm nicht auf Deutsch übersetzt!
2. Bei dem Bild kann man ETASUND wegen der Wolke fast nicht lesen.
3. Du bietest als Auflösung 320*200 an. Wie wäre es, wenn du eine Mindestauflösung von 800*600 oder so einführst?
4. In der Ingame-Ausgabekonsole werden immer wieder Leerzeilen ausgegeben.


----------



## Phaesty (15. Okt 2013)

Danke für deine Rat 

1. Die Sprachen hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor noch zu übersetzen, da jeder seine Sprache erkennt.

2. Die Grafik habe ich eben neu gestaltet. Da ich nicht der beste Grafiker bin, muss ich noch viel üben.






3. Habe ich so gleich dankend übernommen. Habe auch die 800x600 als Minimum gesetzt, da es dann noch spielbar bleibt .

4. Ist auch so beabsichtigt, um sie immer wieder zu bereinigen. Aber habe die Zeit etwas erhöht, die die Texte angezeigt werden.


----------



## BuddaKaeks (16. Okt 2013)

Zu 2. Wieso? Die Grafik sieht doch super aus.


----------

